
Google starts blocking extensions not in the Chrome Web Store for Windows users - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/05/27/google-starts-blocking-extensions-chrome-web-store-windows-users-disables-installed-ones/
======
SchizoDuckie
Finally, thankfully.

Just last week i've had to physically remove some about 8 extension
directories from chrome's extension dir on a laptop I got my hands on, that
were according to the extensions page installed by 'domain administrator'. It
was a fuckin' ad-injecting thing that injected banner ads into every site it
rendered.

Now can they also please add some sort of protection for these spyware thing
that change add parameters to your browser's shortcut on your desktop?

